# Listening Experience Database



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We came across this in the Telegraph's Review section on Saturday. The Listening Experience Database is a collaboration between the Open University and the Royal College of Music.



> The main purpose of the project is to design and develop a database, freely searchable by the public, which will bring together a mass of data about people's experiences of listening to music of all kinds, in any historical period and any culture.


So, for example, you may find Henry VIII in London listening to the organist of St Mark's Cathedral in Venice as described in a letter of Sebastiano Giustinian to the Doge, 30 September 1516.

At the minute, it's a bit rough and ready but looks as if it could be interesting.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

That´s a very big undertaking, but extremely interesting too. Descriptions of musical encounters, such as writers and artists experiencing concerts or meeting composers etc., are often scattered to many individual sources or obscure magazine articles, and it is really a task to try to find details about them. 

I wonder how they will deal with musical journalism though, and its huge amount of material - they´ll have to set some limits and concentrate on some selected highlights.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, they even have Zulu Warriors reacting to God Save the Queen.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Not realizing these are largely dated historical events, I got excited by your post Manx and went searching for an account of the introduction between these famed African combatants and Manchester's finest...the date (1879) was my first clue...otherwise, it seemed like a rather natural combination!/K


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, they even have Zulu Warriors reacting to God Save the Queen.


Does is say anything about the Battle of Rorke's Drift being the result of a poorly performed HMS Pinafore?


----------

